# training for show?



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a little Nigerian dwarf that could show. I will get some stack photos soon. How should I work on training her to stand still? in a stack? is that what it's called for goats?
Also what shows are in the TN, GA, AL area and at what age can I start showing her. Is there a Jr doe class?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Check in the 4H and Show areas. There should be some good suggestions. I personally don't show so I can't give you any pointers.


----------

